# NEW 90 Gallon Build with 90 Gallon Sump



## saltmeup

Moving my thread over to continue through my entire build.

Hi all, hoping someone can give me a hand. 
I've attached below my current pictures in an effort to get some guidance on volume and if my baffles will achieve what I'm after. 
1. To keep protein skimmer chamber same level during feeding and when pump is off.

2. To be able to hold the display tank overflow in the event of emergency.

My skimmer chamber can't really be higher than 18 inches because the vertex omega 180 that I have needs about 8 inches of water.... I've built a stand at 8 inches to that's 16 or so

As for the display the water will suppose down to no more that 21 inches. So that's 3 inches from the rim of display tank.

















Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

A few current pictures of the room coming along.

Ps thanks to Elliott at big reef depot of the reactors, skimmer and wonderful red pipe!


----------



## saltmeup

The other side of the room....can't wait to get water into this setup !!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Some pics of the earlier structural work...... Part of the fun is the journey and anticipation.































Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Vertex Omega 180 and 2 vertex reactors...... Thanks Eliott!


















Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams

This is going to be one sweet setup! Im a little jealous, the Vertex reactors fit perfectly!


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> This is going to be one sweet setup! Im a little jealous, the Vertex reactors fit perfectly!


They do fit perfectly!!! You're a champ Eliott. Thanks for the compliments. I really want to get this room and stand painted and plumbing.... Get it wet like Jeff says!

Still noodling with what lighting I need...... Cash crunch or those radions would be at my place.


----------



## saltmeup

@fache98 
Are our glass baffles ready?


----------



## wtac

A pair of Kessil 360WE, a pair of T5HO and DIY a moon light LEDs. You can hook them up to your APEX and adjust with Fusion. You will need the connectors to for the V1/2 connectors for the Kessils that plug into the APEX head unit

Radions will work but I find them a PITA and you need the ReefLink (or DIY with network hubs) to get them to communicate through the EcoTech Cloud to adjust, other wise you have to connect with the USB to the network/laptop/desktop.

If you like shimmer like MH lighting, Kessils do that fabulously.


----------



## Ephemeral

Awesome build! I can't wait to see it wet.


----------



## saltmeup

wtac said:


> A pair of Kessil 360WE, a pair of T5HO and DIY a moon light LEDs. You can hook them up to your APEX and adjust with Fusion. You will need the connectors to for the V1/2 connectors for the Kessils that plug into the APEX head unit
> 
> Radions will work but I find them a PITA and you need the ReefLink (or DIY with network hubs) to get them to communicate through the EcoTech Cloud to adjust, other wise you have to connect with the USB to the network/laptop/desktop.
> 
> If you like shimmer like MH lighting, Kessils do that fabulously.


The Kessels do have a nice shimmering look in most pictures I've viewed. How likely is it to find a set for resale. 
My goal is to keep sps, will the Kessels do a good job?


----------



## duckhams

saltmeup said:


> The Kessels do have a nice shimmering look in most pictures I've viewed. How likely is it to find a set for resale.
> My goal is to keep sps, will the Kessels do a good job?


Only if you have them with T5's, or you have at least 4 of Kessils. Kessil's just don't punch out enough PAR to keep SPS with the success you'd have with T5's or Radion's. I ran 2 x A360WE and 4 x T5's over my 48x20x20 and found it a challenge to match the T5 colour's to the kessil's blue to get a colour I was happy with. You only have blue or white to adjust on the Kessil's. And T5 bulbs are so expensive now with the exchange rate, i've stopped using them al together and my Radion's are doing fine without them.
Checkout this articles on the Radion's over T5's http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/ecotech-marine-launches-coral-lab-project. 
Its a project run by a local company here in Toronto, i've seen their setups and followed the experiment over the last year before this was published and results with SPS and the Radion's [EDIT] are extremely impressive and rival T5's if not beat them.


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> Only if you have them with T5's, or you have at least 4 of Kessils. Kessil's just don't punch out enough PAR to keep SPS with the success you'd have with T5's or Radion's. I ran 2 x A360WE and 4 x T5's over my 48x20x20 and found it a challenge to match the T5 colour's to the kessil's blue to get a colour I was happy with. You only have blue or white to adjust on the Kessil's. And T5 bulbs are so expensive now with the exchange rate, i've stopped using them al together and my Radion's are doing fine without them.
> Checkout this articles on the Radion's over T5's http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/ecotech-marine-launches-coral-lab-project.
> Its a project run by a local company here in Toronto, i've seen their setups and followed the experiment over the last year before this was published and results with SPS and the Radion's [EDIT] are extremely impressive and rival T5's if not beat them.


Thanks Elliott. Some late night reading. It was good to see you today. Thanks for that red pipe!!

I now have the goods to get sump and plumbing going!!


----------



## saltmeup

Glass cut and ready to go. Waiting for you fache98.

Thanks for the idea and location Elliott. You've been a tremendous help!


----------



## saltmeup

Sad news.... Wasn't able to get the baffles in, turns out I'm about quarter inch too large with the pieces =( 

Anyone know a glass cutting place near Yonge and Elgin in Richmondhill that won't gauge to take a quarter inch off 4 pieces of glass?


----------



## sig

saltmeup said:


> Sad news.... Wasn't able to get the baffles in, turns out I'm about quarter inch too large with the pieces =(
> 
> Anyone know a glass cutting place near Yonge and Elgin in Richmondhill that won't gauge to take a quarter inch off 4 pieces of glass?


It is not easy job to cut a quarter, but there is no mandatory requirement to have exact 90 degree in the sump 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## saltmeup

sig said:


> It is not easy job to cut a quarter, but there is no mandatory requirement to have exact 90 degree in the sump


Really. You think it'll be difficult for. 25 inche cut. I can do 1/2 inch more silicone In. Between


----------



## fache98

I'll call the guy in Markham tomorrow morning and see if he is able to do it. (and possibly even have it dropped off). I did a little investigating and it's been done before. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

fache98 said:


> I'll call the guy in Markham tomorrow morning and see if he is able to do it. (and possibly even have it dropped off). I did a little investigating and it's been done before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Okay great. Thanks Marco! 
Wasn't down with anything other than a straight 90 option and would be a waste to toss the glass out... Maybe do shelves lol. In the garage 
Let me know what you find. Fish room getting painted tomorrow


----------



## fache98

saltmeup said:


> Okay great. Thanks Marco!
> Wasn't down with anything other than a straight 90 option and would be a waste to toss the glass out... Maybe do shelves lol. In the garage
> Let me know what you find. Fish room getting painted tomorrow


Leave the glass in garage if your not home tomorrow in case he can do it and take them tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*glass*

Who cut glass for u.. can u not take back and have them do that
for u.....


----------



## saltmeup

fache98 said:


> Leave the glass in garage if your not home tomorrow in case he can do it and take them tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ok. I have the trades painting and doing carpentry. So it's all open... U mean they'll pick it up??


----------



## fache98

saltmeup said:


> Ok. I have the trades painting and doing carpentry. So it's all open... U mean they'll pick it up??


No I can drop it off

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

tom g said:


> Who cut glass for u.. can u not take back and have them do that
> 
> for u.....


I totally would but it's right next door to jj downs and that's a trek from Richmondhill. 
I'm sure I'll be going back to jj for more plumbing supplies but would love to get this sump up and going so I act plumb and then water test ...... Itching badly to get water going !!


----------



## saltmeup

Got it all painted and ready for tank.... Boy does this marine paint stink!


----------



## saltmeup

Some pics of progress.... Sumps almost done... A few more thing to do.... Manifold is coming along....dryfited


----------



## saltmeup

A few more progress updates..... Main focus has been on plumbing Drains, manifold prepping for return etc. 


























Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

A few more














Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam

awsome build! very clean and well thought out!


----------



## fache98

Looking good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

All put back with lights atop. 
Picking up a return pump today and may soon get some water going through this thing!!








Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98

Almost ready to get it wet! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

fache98 said:


> Almost ready to get it wet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Totally. Going for a drive now to grab return pump and some t5 and any other goodies. =)

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Updates. Almost ready to glue this puppy..... Dryfited so far. Few more things to solve for.














Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Looking good 👍🏼


----------



## someguy

Hey, I spoke to you today at the store about the plumbing (Jonny)

Following to see your progress!


----------



## saltmeup

someguy said:


> Hey, I spoke to you today at the store about the plumbing (Jonny)
> 
> Following to see your progress!


Thanks for your help !! Locline was the correct size !


----------



## saltmeup

Big shout out to my boy Fache98...... We got it going buddy! 
Now the tweaking and checking begins! 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Forgot the pictures!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

awesome louie , looks so good , great job and cant wait to see this at the next step....


----------



## fache98

😁🙋🌊🌊🌊💧💧⛲⛲🚿🚿💦💦💦


----------



## silent1mezzo

Living vicariously through you. Looks amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

silent1mezzo said:


> Living vicariously through you. Looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks km. It's been a work in progress. Slow and methodical. So far I'm happy..... Now trying to get the Rodi up and running and the mixing station!!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Posting some updated pics.
Been cooking the RO water filling up the tank to prepare for cycling. 
Grabbed some sand, rock and a few float switches. 
Now moving into the next stage, that is to plan the aguascaping =)


----------



## duckhams

Looking good man!


----------



## saltmeup

Latest and greatest is that I have salt in the water and sand included some rubble rock in sump .... BUT my skimmer is going absolutely crazy !!!
Vertex 180i ...... Can't get it to not oversim and I fear the tank will remain cloudy. Any ideas out there ??

Thanks always !














.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## duckhams

Your skimmer needs to break in, if this is the first time you've had it running in salt water. Take the collection cup off and let it run full open/overflowing for a couple days at least. Alternatively, you could give it a good vinegar bath to clean off any oils remaining from the manufacturing process. I'd just open the valve and let it run for a week or so. It will calm down as it breaks in and you can start adjusting it to get a nice dark, thick skimmate. Plus it's a new tank, there won't be a ton of DOC to skim out (unless that rubble rock is really nasty).


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Keep raising up the skimmer until it stops overflowing into the cup.

Once it starts to break in, you can lower it back down to the recommended level.


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> Your skimmer needs to break in, if this is the first time you've had it running in salt water. Take the collection cup off and let it run full open/overflowing for a couple days at least. Alternatively, you could give it a good vinegar bath to clean off any oils remaining from the manufacturing process. I'd just open the valve and let it run for a week or so. It will calm down as it breaks in and you can start adjusting it to get a nice dark, thick skimmate. Plus it's a new tank, there won't be a ton of DOC to skim out (unless that rubble rock is really nasty).


Hi and thanks Elliot!! 
So just remove the entire collection cup .... assuming, I just pull it up and just let it run spilling over for a week.

what should I set the intakes at
YEAH I think the rock and sand has some scuzz...I also added arige alive in the sump


----------



## saltmeup

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Keep raising up the skimmer until it stops overflowing into the cup.
> 
> Once it starts to break in, you can lower it back down to the recommended level.


Realized I kinda screwed my self in this regard....I donàt have much room to go up !
One design flaw I have noticed ...Iàm sure I'll find more now that Iàm up and running !


----------



## duckhams

Yeah, just let it overflow (without the collection cup on) open the intake up all the way and slowly close it as needed to keep it overflowing. What you're doing is allowing the tank water to wear through any oils from manufacturing. After a week or so (mine took 2) it will settle in and you can start dialling in the intake with the collection cup back on. Give the neck of the collection cup a good cleaning to remove any oils from the manufacturing process before putting it back on the skimmer.


----------



## Addicted

Good advice by Elliot.

Before doing that, I ran it for 24 hours in a freshwater/vinegar mix. This helped remove the oils as well, and sped up the break in process. 

After doing that, my Vertex was skimming nicely in less than a week.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> Yeah, just let it overflow (without the collection cup on) open the intake up all the way and slowly close it as needed to keep it overflowing. What you're doing is allowing the tank water to wear through any oils from manufacturing. After a week or so (mine took 2) it will settle in and you can start dialling in the intake with the collection cup back on. Give the neck of the collection cup a good cleaning to remove any oils from the manufacturing process before putting it back on the skimmer.


Thanks Eliott!! 
The intake is the intake for the pump. Right!? At the moment the intake is set as it came, screwed right all the way in..... Should I open it by unscrewing.... I also set the tower to 100 percent

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Addicted said:


> Good advice by Elliot.
> 
> Before doing that, I ran it for 24 hours in a freshwater/vinegar mix. This helped remove the oils as well, and sped up the break in process.
> 
> After doing that, my Vertex was skimming nicely in less than a week.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


That's also a great idea!! Wish I did that earlier.... I'm running it now in the sump. Been 24 hours already so I'll just go through the process. 
Play around with my rocks tonight and do some more gluing....... Guess I have to have some patience. Lol! 
I'll post pics later.

Thanks guys!!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams

saltmeup said:


> Thanks Eliott!!
> The intake is the intake for the pump. Right!? At the moment the intake is set as it came, screwed right all the way in..... Should I open it by unscrewing.... I also set the tower to 100 percent
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


No leave it as is, you're good to go. Let it run.


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> No leave it as is, you're good to go. Let it run.


Okay. Thx again my man! 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Updated pics..... Power heads in sump temporary to stir up the crap from cycling.

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Posting some updated pics


----------



## fache98

Looks good


----------



## fesso clown

looking good. 
something to consider is ditching the sand and live rock from the fuge. Makes it hard to clear out the detritus periodically. I started exactly like you did there... sand and a pile of live rock. Man does it get dirty quick! 
First I ditched the sand, there's no real reason to have it (unless you're going big and deep) then I ditched most of the live rock and replaced it with Siporax. 
So much easier keep clean.


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> looking good.
> something to consider is ditching the sand and live rock from the fuge. Makes it hard to clear out the detritus periodically. I started exactly like you did there... sand and a pile of live rock. Man does it get dirty quick!
> First I ditched the sand, there's no real reason to have it (unless you're going big and deep) then I ditched most of the live rock and replaced it with Siporax.
> So much easier keep clean.


Lol I gave him the exact same advice &#128540;


----------



## saltmeup

fesso clown said:


> looking good.
> something to consider is ditching the sand and live rock from the fuge. Makes it hard to clear out the detritus periodically. I started exactly like you did there... sand and a pile of live rock. Man does it get dirty quick!
> First I ditched the sand, there's no real reason to have it (unless you're going big and deep) then I ditched most of the live rock and replaced it with Siporax.
> So much easier keep clean.


Thanks guys. Fury gave me similar advice!!!

What's spirox??


----------



## saltmeup

Okay so here are some new pics and an update. Thanks to Tom, David and Jeff. I implement and used many of your suggestions! 
-set up ATO 
-set up RO station 
- got some macro algea going and new Refugium light 
-added more rock.... Now have more to build the top shelf.... And then properly aqua scape. 
- skimmer is still tuning 
- started cleaning up electrical with ducting 
- replaced mag 7 for manifold with jebao 8000. Added 12000 for the return. 
Anddddd I added a Xenia and star pulp frag..... Thanks for all your help March at Fragbox!!


----------



## saltmeup




----------



## duckhams

Looking good man!


----------



## Rookie2013

Awesome setup so far. How are you planning to feed those reactors I believe so in the middle chamber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Rookie2013 said:


> Awesome setup so far. How are you planning to feed those reactors I believe so in the middle chamber?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
Not yet sure about the reactors... Thinking carbon for one....... Any ideas for the second?


----------



## duckhams

GFO for P04 control (think Rowaphos) or perhaps bio-pellets? I personally don't see the need for bio-pellets unless you stock heavily, but every system is different.


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> GFO for P04 control (think Rowaphos) or perhaps bio-pellets? I personally don't see the need for bio-pellets unless you stock heavily, but every system is different.


I think I'm ready for my first fish.... You think I should run carbon for a bit first. I'm almost done cycling.....skimmwrs is dialed in okay too. It was a good buy


----------



## tom g

*first fish*

hey dude looks great .. whats your fish list , what are wants for livestock ...


----------



## saltmeup




----------



## saltmeup




----------



## saltmeup

tom g said:


> hey dude looks great .. whats your fish list , what are wants for livestock ...


Thanks Tom. 
I actually don't have a list yet but know of a few fish I'd like to have. I'll bro ably start with some clown and some type of tang first.


----------



## Windowlicka

Nice looking setup. 

One suggestion - perhaps consider rearranging your rocks a little, so that you have an inch or so gap from the glass on your side walls - that way you can still slide a mag cleaner past them to clean the panes easily, and without having to disturb 'stuff' in the future…?


----------



## duckhams

Windowlicka said:


> Nice looking setup.
> 
> One suggestion - perhaps consider rearranging your rocks a little, so that you have an inch or so gap from the glass on your side walls - that way you can still slide a mag cleaner past them to clean the panes easily, and without having to disturb 'stuff' in the future&#8230;?


+1. I was just going to say that! I'd throw a 1/3 of that rock in your sump and add it to the display if needed later on. That way you'll have less dead spots and better flow/circulation in the tank. Plus you'll want to leave some room for corals to grow in.


----------



## saltmeup

Windowlicka said:


> Nice looking setup.
> 
> One suggestion - perhaps consider rearranging your rocks a little, so that you have an inch or so gap from the glass on your side walls - that way you can still slide a mag cleaner past them to clean the panes easily, and without having to disturb 'stuff' in the future&#8230;?


Great advice. I have to do the clean test and ensure there is clearance at the glass all around!!


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> +1. I was just going to say that! I'd throw a 1/3 of that rock in your sump and add it to the display if needed later on. That way you'll have less dead spots and better flow/circulation in the tank. Plus you'll want to leave some room for corals to grow in.


Thanks Elliott. I went to see David today to grab some Pods and some frags as I was close by.....I'll be playing with the rock so will move some below =)

Keep the ideas coming. This is a great community!


----------



## lloydj

Nice clean build and looks like your having fun doing it! Congrats 🍻

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup

Posting some update picks. Got some livestock finally.  
I'll post more as the new corals open up a bit...


----------



## someguy

Love what you did with the sump, very clean. If you have not yet I suggest setting up a quarantine tank for new livestock, last thing you want is for 1 small purchase to ruin everything.


----------



## wtac

If I may make a suggestion, the stepdon fitting is reducing the efficiency of the pump as the opening is smaller than the 1" pipe of rest of the return plumbing. Cut off the sections of the stepdown fitting that is past the diameter that will accommodate 1-1/4" *ID* braided hose. The braided hose will slip over 1" pipe with a bit of heat applied.

Get a new union and use the bottom half to use a proper 1" pipe. You will need about 1.5" to stick out and you can join the pump with minimal flow restrictions.

The braided hose will have a curve so you will have to reform the hose. Use a heat gun and get it hot and supple. Keeping it straight, submerge in cold water until it holds the shape.

JM2C


----------



## Grey Legion

I've seen people toss coiled hose in the dryer for 10 minutes to soften it up as well, unsure how this will work with braided and better not let the wife see 



wtac said:


> If I may make a suggestion, the stepdon fitting is reducing the efficiency of the pump as the opening is smaller than the 1" pipe of rest of the return plumbing. Cut off the sections of the stepdown fitting that is past the diameter that will accommodate 1-1/4" *ID* braided hose. The braided hose will slip over 1" pipe with a bit of heat applied.
> 
> Get a new union and use the bottom half to use a proper 1" pipe. You will need about 1.5" to stick out and you can join the pump with minimal flow restrictions.
> 
> The braided hose will have a curve so you will have to reform the hose. Use a heat gun and get it hot and supple. Keeping it straight, submerge in cold water until it holds the shape.
> 
> JM2C


----------



## saltmeup

someguy said:


> Love what you did with the sump, very clean. If you have not yet I suggest setting up a quarantine tank for new livestock, last thing you want is for 1 small purchase to ruin everything.


great idea! I think that's what I will do after I set up my mixing station! it's the next project on the list.....looking fro ideas then material to get er done


----------



## saltmeup

wtac said:


> If I may make a suggestion, the stepdon fitting is reducing the efficiency of the pump as the opening is smaller than the 1" pipe of rest of the return plumbing. Cut off the sections of the stepdown fitting that is past the diameter that will accommodate 1-1/4" *ID* braided hose. The braided hose will slip over 1" pipe with a bit of heat applied.
> 
> Get a new union and use the bottom half to use a proper 1" pipe. You will need about 1.5" to stick out and you can join the pump with minimal flow restrictions.
> 
> The braided hose will have a curve so you will have to reform the hose. Use a heat gun and get it hot and supple. Keeping it straight, submerge in cold water until it holds the shape.
> 
> JM2C


Great idea!! I'll add that to my list.....growing list, of thing to do  
fun list at list...better then the "honey do" list !


----------



## saltmeup

Adding some pics of my tank as I begin stocking. 
Thanks "gobbafish", "mmatt", Loyd and other who contributed. It's coming along!!


----------



## saltmeup




----------



## duckhams

Things are really starting to look good! Nice work!


----------



## lloydj

Man that trim work around the tank is stellar

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Continues to impress 👍🏼


----------



## saltmeup

duckhams said:


> Things are really starting to look good! Nice work!


Thanks Eliott!


----------



## saltmeup

lloydj said:


> Man that trim work around the tank is stellar
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Lloyd. I won't lie, I had some help with that Lmao


----------



## saltmeup

fury165 said:


> Continues to impress &#128077;&#127996;


Thanks Roger! I think I might come calling for those sun palys


----------



## bud091

Looks good loui glade to see it running


----------



## saltmeup

Some updates pics


----------



## saltmeup

Mixing station complete and doser with dosing containers set up... 
Thank March at fragbox for the dosing equip and containers. Sweet!


----------



## saltmeup

Lol gotta tidy up the wires!!


----------



## saltmeup

Some recent pics.... Starting to take off


----------



## saltmeup

https://vimeo.com/




Trying video.... Let me know what ya think!


----------



## bud091

Looks good loui great job on the tank


----------



## goobafish

Looks wonderful, and those fish you picked up yesterday look like they've been there forever .


----------



## duckhams

It's coming together really well! Nice job.


----------



## saltmeup

It's been a while since I've updated this thread. Lots of progress and now went led with 2 hydra 26s, reefbrite xho and an aqua life led strip


----------



## saltmeup




----------



## saltmeup




----------



## saltmeup

Last bunch was pretty led...... More to come as I see how these work


----------



## tom g

*nice!!!!!*

whoa nice dude looking great ... would love to see the light and how it makes things pop ....


----------



## fache98

I think what your doing now is called LED Porn. Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

